

Show HN: Off-heap storage for Hazelcast - jkot

Hi,<p>I work on an embedded database engine for Java. One of the things it provides are Java collections outside heap, not limited by Garbage Collector.<p>One of my projects is using Hazelcast. But Hazelcast is limited by GC to about 4GB of data per node. So I patched Hazelcast to use off-heap Map from my database engine. Now it handles 25GB per node without a hiccup.<p>It is about 3x slower, but fits 2x more data into same memory. Also it does not have GC overhead, so from about 8GB it becomes faster.<p>It is completely free under Apache 2 license, it is sponsored by my consulting. I would like to know your ideas what to do with this project in future. And perhaps there is similar project which could use similar optimization.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jankotek&#x2F;mapdb-hz-offheap
======
jkot
Clickable link: [https://github.com/jankotek/mapdb-hz-
offheap](https://github.com/jankotek/mapdb-hz-offheap)

